# Silly Shrimp adventures



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

So, since i've been having issues with my smaller 6 gallon tanks, I decided to do a 15 gallon with dividers. I have shrimp and least livebearers/ betta / dwarf frogs all in their own little sections. My betta is the most timid fish i've ever seen, but he stresses the dwarf frogs out and I didn't want to tempt him with the shrimp. But wouldn't you know, that those lil shrimpies couldn't help but find a way to visit fishy and squeezed their way past the divider.

My Betta only seems mildly curios about them,he hasn't flared or tried anything, but the shrimp of course gets nervous when he swims near. It's too funny, but has me a wee bit freaked out. 

A few of the dwarf livebearers popped through for a sec and quickly turned tail and fled the scene.The shrimp on the other hand are enjoying the company and happilly grazing beside fishy (as long as he stays still, they don't jump).

As I write this, i look over to see a shrimp mosey on over to fishy and push his fins out of the way, funny thing is that my betta moved out of the way and settled back to sleep. I just hope it stays this way.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I heard of one person having a ghost shrimp in a bowl with a betta and they were buddies for a while until one day the betta realized he was actually food...

I wouldn't trust them and I'd fix those dividers personally.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Problem is, that it's such a small gap that I can't see it. I keep trying to adjust it, but the are still making it through. The females are all sadled and molting causing the males to go crazy searching for them.

I have java moss in with the betta so hopefully the shrimp will be able to hide.


----------

